# Squatting barefoot



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Just did this for the first time today.

I heard many times that if you have problems with your knees to squat barefoot. The last gym I was in had diamond plating and there was no way I was going to squat on that.

The gym at work has a nice built in hard rubber and I squatted barefoot for the first time ever.

Man, I got to say it was awesome, better on the knees, easier to go deeper; it was easier and way more comfortable. I felt like I had a better leg workout.

From now on I am squatting barefoot.


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Barefoot - THE way to train.

The human foot is amazing to me in the beauty of its function and mechanics.

I love being barefoot, period.

Shoes are a necessary evil... unless I'm putting on the ritz or other fun things requiring shoes.

I have the luxury of working out at home so I can wear less on hot sultry days.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I also like squatting in bare feet Scott. Well little socks sometimes as the floor can be a bit gross!

x

x

x

T


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

squattin barefoot is ok ffor me but i much prefer to squat in some supportive boots as i really feel my ankles when squattin barefoot

deadlifting barefoot is so much better tho


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I do dead lifts in my socks as well!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

In prefer Stilletos - they give cracking calf workout to boot and divert attention away from the lipstick I'm wearing.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Timmy Smooth said:


> In prefer Stilletos - they give cracking calf workout to boot and divert attention away from the lipstick I'm wearing.


LOL!

Well they usually draw attention to the hot pants or bikini I am wearing 

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

My legs feel like they were worked. Sore in a diffrent place than squatting with shoes.

Man, I really like the effects.

Deadlifting now that sounds good too, never gave that one any thought either. I am gonna have to do those too.

What is wierd is I hate to squat as I have to do so many warm-up sets to get the knees going.

This time I felt less on the knees and more on the legs, which is how it is supposed to be.

I also feel that squatting is the best for overall leg development.

Also going deeper seemed to hit the legs harder too.

Going to give the deads a bash barefoot, that should be interesting.

Oh, winger did the barefoot squatting too and his legs are hammered today, he said he felt it alot in his calves.

He went deeper than normal too.

I actually like squatting for the first time in my life.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Oh, winger did the barefoot squatting too and his legs are hammered today, he said he felt it alot in his calves..


Yeah fat people normally feel it in their calves


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DB said:


> Yeah fat people normally feel it in their calves


Ouch, I will let the wingmeister know your kind comments:gun:

Man, I love the way me legs feel today, I was walking up the steps at work and the whole leg felt kind of achy, the whole leg feels like that. Wierd.

I got to get back on that diet, those beers every night again are ruining my body:eek:

Post cycle beer drinking for the record is not a good thing.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

barefoot is the only way to go!!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

never tried this but will have a bash tommorow!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

its worth it, it realy is!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think I am going to try dead lifting barefood as it was so much better squatting that way.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Barefoot all the way just make sure there are no chumps near by to drop weights!!:crutch:


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

I'd never even thought of barefoot until this thread. Thing is I'd been having problems with an old cruciate ligament injury, so after reading this I thought I'd give it a go. It didn't relieve the pain 100% but it certainly helped.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

here's just a thought,

wouldn't u get callusses on the soles of ur feet over time.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

OnePack said:


> here's just a thought,
> 
> wouldn't u get callusses on the soles of ur feet over time.


Couldnt tell ya but I walk barefoot all the time so I need more callous's.

i am squatting again today barefoot.

Did dead's on Sunday barefoot, I liked them but not as much as squats.


----------

